# frame measurements



## gtosassy (Jan 13, 2011)

I am looking for frame specs for my 65 GTO,maybe a frame chart showing all the measurements and cross measurements.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

gtosassy said:


> I am looking for frame specs for my 65 GTO,maybe a frame chart showing all the measurements and cross measurements.


http://motors.shop.ebay.com/grahams94/m.html


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1965 Pontiac Tempest GTO NOS Frame Dimension Align Spec - eBay (item 220576586988 end time Jan-15-11 18:05:57 PST)


I might grab one too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the info you need is in the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts......E


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

+1 on what Eric said. The restoration Guide has the demensions you are looking for. I built a temporary frame to support the body of the '65 I'm restoring and found the measurments accurate, I believe they came from GM originally. Good book to have if your tearing apart or putting together a GTO/LeMans.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

this should hold you over till you get the book!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

better pic?


----------



## DENNY (Dec 7, 2012)

Could you possibly help me with the actual frame measurements for the body mounts these pictures have no measurements with them thank you


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

I got both the book and the ebay charts for my 1968.


----------

